# Information required for WES



## hetal.shah (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I am thinking to apply for WES. Following are my degrees.

1) B.Sc ( Microbiology) from Gujarat University
2) MLT ( V.S. Hospital, Ahmedabad, Gujarat )
2) MCA ( Gujarat Vidyapith, Deemed university, Ahmedabad, Gujarat )

I do have all the transcripts with me.

Can any one please tell me how and from where I should have get attested all these mark sheet and transcript ?

Also I have read that along with attested copy it is required to be in sealed envelope from individual university. how to do that ?

Moreover what about the deemed university, how are they going to evaluate it ?

Thanks in advance !!

Early reply is really appreciated.

Thank you all...


----------

